# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Psa  ist gestiegen, muss ich mir nun auch langsam wieder Sorgen machen ?

## Kanarenfan

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute wieder meine neuen Blutwerte geholt und nachdem nun mein Psa-Wert das letzte Jahr über schön konstant bei 0,1 bis 0,11 gewesen ist, war diesmal ein Sprung auf 0,22 was ja im Prinzip schon eine Verdoppelung zum letzten Wert bedeutet. Muss ich nun damit rechnen, dass meine Hormonbehandlung ihre Wirkung verliert und immer noch Tumorzellen vorhanden sind, denn ich glaube kaum, dass das eine Messungenauigkeit ist ?
Ich wurde ja nur bestrahlt und bekomme seit fast 3 Jahren meine 3 Monatsspritze Pamorelin. Man macht sich ja so seine Gedanken und jetzt werden es wohl lange 3 Monate werden bis zum nächsten Psa Test. 

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Am besten ist, man vergisst, was nicht mehr zu ändern ist. Du solltest im Moment nichts gegen den Anstieg machen.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Danke für deine Antwort. Du meinst also auch, dass es jetzt langsam aber sicher wieder in die andere Richtung geht ? Ich habe ja einen High Risk Tumor und es war mir klar, dass es kein Spatziergang wird und irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen dass eine Bestrahlung wohl nicht alle Krebszellen vernichten wird(kann). Aber wenn dann der Psa Wert fast ein Jahr lang bei 0,1 rangiert, bekommt man doch ein wenig Hoffnung und wenn es dann auf einen Schlag auf das Doppelte ansteigt wird man wieder etwas nachdenklich. Ich denke das Absetzen der Hormonspritze wird nun erstmal auf Eis gelegt und es werden für mich harte 3 Monate des Wartens werden. Aber es gibt ja auch noch das Corona Virus, wenn uns das erwischt sind wir vielleicht schneller weg als uns lieb ist.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ich weiß, 0,22 ist kein hoher Psa Wert und manch einer hier im Forum wird mich einen so niedrigen Wert beneiden. Aber es ist trotzdem eine Verdoppelung innerhalb 3 Monate und auch das Testosteron ist leicht angestiegen, aber mit 0,3 nmol/l immer noch extrem niedrig. Trotzdem mach ich mir so meine Gedanken, ich hatte mich sehr darauf gefreut endlich die Hormontharapie beenden zu können, was nun erstmal in die Ferne rückt.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn Du Deine drei Jahre absolviert hast, kannst Du in jedem Fall erstmal aussetzen und die Sache beobachten. Ich vertrete ja immer die Auffassung, nach 18 Monaten könnte man schon abbrechen, Dein Arzt ist da halt anderer Meinung. Nach einer Bestrahlung ist ein PSA Wert unter 2,0 ng/ml (ohne Hormontherapie) im normalen Bereich, erst darüber spricht man von einem Rezidiv, das dann noch genauer definiert ist. 

Wieso übrigens eine Bestrahlung gegenüber einer Operation verkehrt war, erschließt sich mir nicht, in anderen Ländern wird überwiegend bestrahlt.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg, vielen Dank, du bist einer von wenigen der hier immer wirklich gute Antworten gibt, bzw. überhaupt eine Antwort gibt. Ich habe von vielen Seiten immer zu hören bekommen, mit 56 Jahren lässt man sich operieren, bestrahlen lassen sich 15 bis 20 Jahren ältere Männer. Ich weiß, dass ich bei einem Rezdiv nicht mehr so viele Möglichkeiten habe wie einer der operiert ist. Aber mir wurde von verschiedenen Ärzten gesagt, dass ich bei einer Op mit großer Warscheinlichkeit auch noch eine Bestrahlung und anschliesend noch Hormonbehandlung bekommen werde. Ich muss in einer Woche wieder zum Uro und bekomme dann die nächste Spritze, nach der Psa Erhöhung wird er sich sowiso nicht mehr umstimmen lassen. Ich bin mal gespannt was er zur Erhöhung sagen wird. Du kennst dich ja recht gut mit der Materie aus, sagt es etwas über meinen Krebs(so er noch vorhanden ist) aus wenn sich jetzt das Testosteron leicht erhöht hat und in etwa gleicher weise sich auch der Psa Wert leicht erhöht hat? Ich denke nicht, dass das jetz ein sogenannter Psa Bounce ist. Es werden jetzt lange 3 Monate des Wartens werden. 
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

wenn Du ein Profil anlegst, bekommst Du vielleicht mehr Antworten. Der Arzt sieht ja auch in die Krankenakte bevor er Dir etwas sagt. So muss man Deine 37 Beiträge durchsehen um eine Antwort geben zu können.

Bei einem Gleason 8 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nach Operation und Salvage Bestrahlung zu einem Rezidiv kommt hoch. Von daher hatten Deine Ärzte soweit schon Recht. Andere Ärzte werden dagegen die Operation empfehlen.

Der Testosteronwert schwankt im Tagesablauf, daher sind leichte Schwankungen der Messwerte unbeachtlich. Ich weiß, es ist schwierig dies nachzuvollziehen, aber der Patient kämpft gegen den Krebs und nicht gegen leichte Schwankungen des PSA Wertes. Die Messungen sind nicht so genau und der Tumor entwickelt sich auch nicht wie mit dem Lineal gezeichnet. Du wirst erst genaueres wissen, wenn die Hormontherapie beendet ist und sich, nach ca. einem Jahr, der Testosteronwert wieder etwas erholt hat. Dies wäre auch mein Argument gegen die nächste Spritze, der Testosteronwert bleibt vorläufig auch ohne Spritze niedrig.

Georg

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem nun der nächste Psa-Test den Wert von 0,37 ergeben hat geht die Reise doch trotz Hormonspritze nach oben. Das Testosteron ist weiter bei 0,2nmol/l geblieben. Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich beim Psa Ende des Jahres die Marke von 1.0 knacken. Ich habe jetzt keine Panik, aber bin gerne informiert und bereite mich auch gerne vor, um nicht unangenehm überrascht zu werden. Ich denke nicht, dass mein Urologe jetzt noch bereit sein wird die Spritze abzusetzen und mit einem Bounce nach Bestrahlung kann man die Erhöhung nach über 3 Jahren sicher auch nicht erklären. Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Hartmut, es wäre gut wenn man Deinen Verlauf sehen könnte.
Ich schaue gerne wie das bei Anderen verläuft mit der ADT.
Vor allem welche Produkte angewendet werden. Darau kann ich vielleicht was übernehmen.
Alles Gute 
Urs

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

das CT und Knochenszinitgramm sind aus heutiger Sicht "stumpfe Schwerter" um Metastasen aufzuspüren. Wenn Du ein PSMA PET/CT machen lässt, wird dies wohl den Grund für den PSA Anstieg zeigen. Deine jetztige Situation kann wohl als Rezidivsituation betrachtet werden und dann würde auch die gesetzliche Krankenkasse diese Untersuchung zahlen. Sollte aber vorher mit der Kasse abgeklärt werden.

Was man dann macht, wenn man damit eine oder mehrere Metastasen aufspürt, dass kann man ja nach der Untersuchung diskutieren.

Georg

----------


## Kanarenfan

Georg,
vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung ich denke leider auch, dass das jetzt keine Messtoleranz mehr ist. Ich habe in einer Woche einen Gesprächstermin mit meinem Urologen, ich wollte zwar bis in 3 Monaten warten, aber die Arzthelferin hat darauf bestanden, dass ich mit dem Arzt spreche. Mal sehen ob er das auch als Rezidivsituation deutet. Ich  bin gestern beim Arzttermin etwas verunsichert gewesen, als er zum Abschluss der Untersuchung die Prostata abgetastet hat und gesagt hat ich hätte eine große Prostata. Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren 30 ml und man hat mir gesagt durch die Hormonbehandlung würde sie noch schrumpfen, nun redet er von einer großen Prostata bedeutet das dass mein Tumor in der Prostata wieder wächst ?

Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Dass Tumor in der Prostata wächst halte für unwahrscheinlich. Normalerweise wird er durch die Bestrahlung erledigt, allenfalls kann ein kleiner Rest überlebt haben. Auch das ist eine geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, nachdem Du so lange Hormontherapie gemacht hast. 
Das Abtasten des Arztes nach einer Bestrahlung kann keine Aussage zu einem Tumorgeschehen machen, ein übriggebliebener Rest wäre zu klein um ertastet zu werden. Der Arzt hat in seiner Praxis keine Möglichkeit ein Rezidiv zu lokalisieren, also tastet er halt. Mein Urologe sagte er wolle jetzt regelmäßig eine Tastuntersuchung machen. Ich sagte wieso, die Prostata ist doch weg. Kein Problem meinte er, dann taste ich dort wohl mal die Prostata war. Er hat es dann aber doch nicht gemacht.

Viel wahrscheinlicher halte ich, dass irgendwo eine oder zwei Metastasen sind. CT und Knochenszinitgramm entdecken nur geschätzt 20% der vorhandenen Metastasen. Möglicherweise entwickelt sich in einer dieser Metastasen eine Resistenz, die den PSA Wert steigen lässt. Grundsätzlich wird man die Therapie jetzt nicht ändern, weil der PSA Wert langsam steigt. Also werden die Arztbesuche nicht groß weiter führen.

Ich hatte hauptsächlich Rezidiv erwähnt, um eine Argumentation gegenüber der Krankenkasse aufzubauen, warum sie das teure PSMA PET/CT bezahlen soll. Dies wird Dir zigmal mehr zeigen als Abtasten, Ultraschall etc. Wenn der Urologe Dir in dieser Weise ein PSMA PET/CT verschafft, hat er etwas sinnvolles gemacht.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
dann macht er das Abtasten wohl nur des Geldes wegen denn er tastet alle 3 Monate und als ich beim letzten mal gafragt habe warum schon wieder, meinte er nur ohne die DRU wäre die Untersuchung nicht komplett. Die ganzen Lymphabflusswege wurden ebenfalls mitbestrahlt, dann müsste da ja auch alles erledigt sein. Somit kämen dann ja nur die Knochen in Frage, was dann aber wohl eher als negativ anzusehen wäre. Aber ich warte jetzt erstmal das Gespräch ab, von einem Rezidiv nach einer Bestrahlung wird ja erst nach einem Psa-anstieg um 2,0 über Nadir gesprochen und das wäre bei mir ja dann 2,1 und davon bon ich ja noch ne ganze Ecke entfernt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Kasse vorher schon ein PSMA PET/CT bezahlen wird. Aber mein Psa steigt langsam wieder an und ich muss dann wohl damit rechnen dass irgendwo in meinem Körper noch etwas ist, oder könnte der Psa auch ganz einfach von meiner noch vorhandenen Prostata kommen ?

----------


## Georg_

Mit der Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege deckt man die Bereiche ab, in denen am häufigsten Lymphknotenmetastasen auftreten. Es sind dann aber noch einige Lymphknoten da, in den sich Krebs bilden kann. Natürlich kann auch eine Knochenmetastase da sein, die in 2017 noch zu klein war um sie zu erkennen. All das weiß man, wenn man ein PSMA PET/CT hat machen lassen.

Ja, ein Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung setzt 2,0 über Nadir voraus. Aber nicht wenn man Hormontherapie macht. Dein Anstieg muss noch kein Rezidiv bedeuten, kann aber ausreichen, damit die Krankenkasse die Untersuchung bezahlt.

Ergänze bitte im Profil, wann Du bestrahlt worden bist, mit wieviel Gy die Prostata, mit wieviel Gy die Lymphabflusswege und ab wann Du Hormontherapie machst und wann diese Hormontherapie beendet wurde. Du schreibst ja, dass Du Anfang März noch eine Spritze bekommen hast.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
nun war ich beim Arztgespräch. Er hat gemeint, dass bei mir von von Juni bis Dez. 2019 der Psa konstant bei 0,1 bzw. 0,11 war und jetzt 2020 trotz Hormonentzug von 0,11 über 0,22 bis auf 0,37 angestiegen ist. Er hat gemeint in 4-6 Wochen wird der Psa noch einmal gemessen, sollte er wieder gestiegen sein wird man über eine Bildgebung (Pet CT) nachdenken müssen. Die Krankenkasse würde das aber nicht voll bezahlen. Jetz warte ich mal was die nächste Psa-Messung ergibt und wenn er weiter steigen sollte werde ich notfalls das Pet CT auch selbst bezahlen, ich möchte ja gerne wissen wo die Psa-Erhohung herkommt. Er hat gemeint Pet CT kostet so um 1300 Euro, trifft das zu ?
L.G.
Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmut,

eine PET/CT ist sicher billiger zu haben. Wenn Du aber eine PSMA-PET/CT meinst, dann solltest Du das auch schreiben. PET/CT und PSMA-PET/CT sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Eine PSMA-PET/CT kostet meines Wissens 1.500 bis 1.800 €, manchmal auch darüber.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Für meine letzte PSMA PET/CT hat die private Krankenkasse 3.000 Euro bezahlt. Ich weiß aber, dass Selbstzahler deutlich niedrigere Preise absprechen können, die in der Größenordnung liegen, die Dein Urologe genannt hat. Es ist aber so, dass auch die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen teilweise jetzt ein PSMA PET/CT vollständig bezahlen, wenn, wie bei Dir, eine Rezidivsituation vorliegt. Also sollte man vorher mit der Krankenkasse klären, ob diese die Kosten übernimmt.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Ralf, vielen Dank für dir Info. Würde denn ein normales Pet Ct überhaupt etwas zeigen bei einem Psa unter 0,5 ?
Ich kann nur sagen was mein Uro gesagt hat und er sagte Pet Ct und dass die Kasse das nicht voll übernehmen würde. Aber das liegt ja dann vielleicht auch an meinem noch niedrigen Psa-Wert oder, von einem Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung spricht man je erst ab 2.0 über Nadir.

----------


## RalfDm

> Würde denn ein normales Pet Ct überhaupt etwas zeigen bei einem Psa unter 0,5 ?


Nein, würde es nicht.

Ralf

----------


## vaukaa

RalfDm: Nein, würde es nicht.

Pauschal kann man das sicher nicht sagen.  Ich hatte nach vielen Jahren der Ruhe 2014 ein beginnendes Rezidivgeschehen mit einem "finalen" PSA Wert von 0,48 ng/ml im Nov. 2017. Mein Urologe überwies mich umgehend nach KH rechts der Isar zum PSMA-PET/CT. Es ergab sich eine Metastase in einem Lymphknoten im Bauchraum. Uniklinik Großhadern entfernte diesen Knoten (man wollte zuerst bestrahlen, habe ich jedoch abgelehnt) und die letzte Untersuchung ergab erneut einen PSA Wert von <0,07 ng/ml.
Die Untersuchung wurde auch in Gänze von der KK (gesetzt.vers.) bezahlt.
Allen alles Gute,
Volker

----------


## hartmuth

> RalfDm: Nein, würde es nicht.
> 
> Pauschal kann man das sicher nicht sagen.


Volker, ich meine Ralf liegt schon richtig mit seiner lapidaren Aussage. Es mag wenige Fälle geben, bei denen man auch knapp unter 0,5 ng/ml was sehen würde. Aber dein Fall kann dies nicht belegen. Du hattest nämlich bei deiner PET/CT am 11.1.2018 nicht mehr PSA 0,48 ng/ml wie am 24.11.2017 gemessen, sondern bei angenommerner gleichbleibender Verdopplungszeit wie in der vorhergehenden Meßperiode lagst du bereits bei 0,55 ng/ml.

----------


## Georg_

Volker,

es gibt ein PET/CT und ein PSMA PET/CT. Ralf hatte ja darauf hingewiesen, dass man dies auseinanderhalten sollte. In vielen Beiträgen hier im Forum wird dies jedoch nicht gemacht und man muss sich in der Regel das PSMA bei der Erwähnung eines PET/CTs dazudenken.

Ein PET/CT sieht unter 0,5 ng/ml nichts, das hat Ralf wohl gemeint. Ein PSMA PET/CT wird teilweise schon etwas sehen, ein genaueres Bild erhält man ab 1,0 bis 2,0 ng/ml.

Georg

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo zusammen, kann es nicht auch noch andere Gründe für eine Psa Erhöhung geben. Man hat mir einmal gesagt, dass ich immer eine messbaren Psa-Wert haben werde, da ich ja noch meine Prostata habe. Könnte mein steigender Psa auch daher kommen?

Hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Ein PSMA PET/CT sieht nicht nur etwas im Bereich von PSA 0,5, sondern beeinflußt dann auch die Bestrahlungsplanung:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...101#post122101
Der PSA-Median betrug in der 2. Studie 0,64.

Ein PET/CT als solches gibt es überhaupt nicht. Es ist immer ein radioaktiver Tracer erforderlich. Ein Standard bei allgemeinem Krebs wäre das FDG-PET/CT. Bei PCa macht das nur Sinn, wenn es um PSMA-negative Anteile geht, denn PSMA ist spezifischer und sensitiver.
Neuroendokrine PCa werden vielleicht besser mit dem FDG-PET/CT gesehen: https://europepmc.org/article/med/29474196

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martin,



> Ein PET/CT als solches gibt es überhaupt nicht. Es ist immer ein radioaktiver Tracer erforderlich.


da muss ich Dir aber heftig widersprechen. Die Diagnostik mit dem radioaktiven Tracer ist die PSMA-PET/CT, und die gibt es erst seit einigen Jahren (2014/16?). Lange vorher, schon um die Jahrtausendwende, gab es bereits die Fusionsbildgebung mit einer PET + einer CT, also eine PET/CT, siehe hier:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...dia_petct.html,
und sie ist sicher auch heute noch zu bekommen, wird aber wohl über kurz oder lang von der PSMA/PET-CT gänzlich verdrängt sein.

Ralf

P.S.: Manch einer mag sich vielleicht wundern, dass ich (z. B. auch im "Basiswissen") konsequent *die* PSMA-PET/CT, *die* MRT, *die* CT usw. sage und schreibe, wo doch alle Welt  auch die Ärzte  "*das* MRT" usw. sagt.
Das "-T" in all diesen bildgebenden Verfahren steht für "Tomografie"  *die* Tomografie. Daher meine Artikelwahl.

----------


## tritus59

Ralf,

Martin hat recht. PET = Positronen Emissions Tomographie braucht immer einen radioaktiven Tracer. Auf andere Weise kriegts Du keine Positronen in so kurzer Zeit.
All die aufgeführten Beispiele C11, N15, O18, F18, Ga68 sind radioaktiv. Diese radioaktiven Tracer werden dann an z.B. Glucose, Cholin oder eben seit ein paar Jahren an PSMA gebunden.
Wenn man ganz korrekt das PET/CT benennen will, sollte der radioaktive Tracer in seiner vollen Länge genannt werden, also z.B. F18-Cholin PET/CT oder Ga68-PSMA PET/CT.

Heinrich

----------


## RalfDm

Sorry Martin und Heinrich,

Ihr habt natürlich recht. Wo sollen die Positronen sonst herkommen?

Ralf

----------


## W.Rellok

> Ralf
> 
> P.S.: Manch einer mag sich vielleicht wundern, dass ich (z. B. auch im "Basiswissen") konsequent *die PSMA-PET/CT, die MRT, die CT usw. sage und schreibe, wo doch alle Welt  auch die Ärzte  "das MRT" usw. sagt.
> Das "-T" in all diesen bildgebenden Verfahren steht für "Tomografie"  die Tomografie. Daher meine Artikelwahl.*


Korrekt!




> _möchte ich mal die Frage stellen, was nach Eurer Meinung dieses Forum eigentlich so besonders macht?_


Zitat 1 als Antwort auf Zitat 2.

Winfried

----------


## tritus59

Hmm. Also doch noch eine Anmerkung zur Verteidung der Ärzte.

Die MRT = Die Magnetresonanztomographie
das Ergebnis aus dieser Untersuchung ist ein Tomogramm 
Das MRT = Das Magnetresonanztomogramm

Wenn ein Arzt das MRT besprechen will, so muss man ihn also auch nicht tadeln.

Tschuldige Hartmut, aber dieses Forum bildet ungemein, nicht nur auf Prostatakrebs beschränkt :-)

Heinrich

----------


## Niko52

> ...
> P.S.: Manch einer mag sich vielleicht wundern, dass ich (z. B. auch im "Basiswissen") konsequent *die* PSMA-PET/CT, *die* MRT, *die* CT usw. sage und schreibe, wo doch alle Welt  auch die Ärzte  "*das* MRT" usw. sagt.
> Das "-T" in all diesen bildgebenden Verfahren steht für "Tomografie"  *die* Tomografie. Daher meine Artikelwahl.


Stimmt. Passt besser zum Original: η τομογραφία 😀

----------


## MartinWK

Wie von Georg vor einiger Zeit dargestellt gibt es neue Tracer, die bei mehreren Krebsarten gut anzeigen, so auch bei Prostatakrebs, und dann auch die Stellen, die PSMA-negativ sind. Wenn diese Tracer (oder bald noch andere) breiter eingesetzt werden, wird die Bezeichnung "PET/CT" in einem PCa-Forum bestimmt nicht mehr ausreichen. Auch jetzt schon gibt es verschiedene radioaktive Substanzen, sodaß man wenigstens wenn man seine eigene Untersuchung hier beschreibt die genaue Bezeichnung verwenden sollte: 68Ga-PSMA-11 PET/CT, oder 18F-PSMA-7 PET/CT, usw.

Eine genaue Beschreibung eines Befundes oder einer Therapie sehe ich als Zeichen, dass ein Schreiber das Forum ernst nimmt und vernünftige Ratschläge erwartet. Ein Post wie "Ich habe PCa Gleason 3+4 mit 5 von 12 Stanzen positiv, was soll ich tun" ist als Einstieg zwar unschön, aber als erster Post akzeptabel. Danach sollte man bei Krankheit und Forum die gleiche Sorgfalt und Genauigkeit walten lassen wie beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Sorry, ich hatte gedacht ich bekomme eine Antwort auf meine Frage ob meine Psa Erhöhung auch eine andere Ursache haben könnte, oder muss ich davon ausgehen dass diese von evtl. vorhandenen Micrometastasen kommt ?

Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Deine Frage war:
"Hallo zusammen, kann es nicht auch noch andere Gründe für eine Psa  Erhöhung geben. Man hat mir einmal gesagt, dass ich immer eine messbaren  Psa-Wert haben werde, da ich ja noch meine Prostata habe. Könnte mein  steigender Psa auch daher kommen?"

Nach einer Bestrahlung wird man ohne Hormontherapie immer einen messbaren PSA Wert haben. Es gibt aber während der Hormontherapie keinen Grund, dass das gesunde Prostatagewebe plötzlich mehr PSA erzeugt als bisher. Wahrscheinlich ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung schon Metastasen vorhanden waren, die man nicht entdeckt hat und die jetzt langsam resistent gegen die Hormontherapie werden.

----------


## MartinWK

> Nach einer Bestrahlung wird man ohne Hormontherapie immer einen messbaren PSA Wert haben. Es gibt aber während der Hormontherapie keinen Grund, dass das gesunde Prostatagewebe plötzlich mehr PSA erzeugt als bisher. Wahrscheinlich ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Bestrahlung schon Metastasen vorhanden waren, die man nicht entdeckt hat und die jetzt langsam resistent gegen die Hormontherapie werden.


Klingt plausibel, aber gibt es dazu Belege? Irgendjemand hat bestimmt die PSA-Expression von gesunden Prostatazellen unter ADT untersucht - die könnten doch auch resistent werden? Und eine Regeneration der Prostata nach Strahlentherapie ist auch denkbar.

Hartmut, in deinem Fall bedeutet die akedemische Klärung der Möglichkeiten nichts, daher hast du auch keine Antwort bekommen, außer dem Hinweis auf Bildgebung zur Lokalisation: denn es ist bei dem PSA-Verlauf nach Nadir 0,1 und dann Verdoppelungszeit 3-4 Monate bei 3 aufeinanderfolgenden Messungen doch sonnenklar, dass hier ein Rezidiv vorliegt. Ob Metastase, ob lokal: das sollte man herausfinden.

----------


## Georg_

Martin, von einer Resistenzbildung bei gesundem Prostatagewebe habe ich noch nichts gehört. Hast Du dafür eine Literaturstelle? Die Bestrahlung war im März 2017, da sollte eine Regeneration längst abgeschlossen sein.
Anschließend schreibst Du, ein Rezidiv, also eine Resistenzbildung von Prostatakrebszellen, wäre sonnenklar. Dann bräuchte man sich über andere Möglichkeiten nicht den Kopf zu zerbrechen.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Vielen Dank,
wenn also in 5 Wochen beim nächsten Psa-Test der Wert wieder ansteigt muss ich mich mit dem Gedanken abfinden dass da wohl noch etwas wächst was durch die Bestrahlung nicht abgetötet wurde. Das ist doch wenigstens mal eine klare Aussage. Ich habe ja immer schon ein wenig gezweifelt, ob ich bei meiner Diagnose wirklich so gut davonkommen werde. Da ich ja schon bestrahlt bin bleiben dann nicht mehr soviele Optionen, aber ich habe ja noch etwas Luft noch oben. Ab 2,0 über Nadir spricht man je von einem Rezidiv.

Hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Hartmut, die Nadir+2,0-Regel bezieht sich auf die Situation ohne ADT. Unter ADT würde ich nicht solamge warten. Du kannst jetzt die ADT unterbrechen und bis Nadir+2,0 warten, oder du läßt ein PSMA PET/CT machen. Es ist auch keineswegs klar, dass es sich um ein Rezdiv in dem Bereich, der bereits bestrahlt wurde, handelt.

----------


## MartinWK

> Martin, von einer Resistenzbildung bei gesundem Prostatagewebe habe ich noch nichts gehört. Hast Du dafür eine Literaturstelle? Die Bestrahlung war im März 2017, da sollte eine Regeneration längst abgeschlossen sein.
> Anschließend schreibst Du, ein Rezidiv, also eine Resistenzbildung von Prostatakrebszellen, wäre sonnenklar. Dann bräuchte man sich über andere Möglichkeiten nicht den Kopf zu zerbrechen.


Nicht nett, die Frage zurückzugeben...
Auf die Schnelle habe ich nur diese Studie: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF02989642
_Androgen deprivation therapy produces significant changes in marker  expression and morphology in prostate specimens. At times these  iatrogenic changes can be confusing. Clinicians and pathologists must be  aware of these changes.
_Sowohl kranke als auch gesunde Zellen haben sich demnach deutlich verändert. Ob es nach dieser "Konfusion" weitere Studien gibt, habe ich nicht überprüft. Die Pharmahersteller werden daran kein Interesse haben. Es ist demnach denkbar, dass auch gesunde Zellen mehr PSA exprimieren unter andauernder ADT.
Deine Behauptung "Es gibt aber während der Hormontherapie keinen Grund, dass das gesunde Prostatagewebe plötzlich mehr PSA erzeugt als bisher." ist damit nicht widerlegt, aber was ich wissen wollte, war ein Beleg dafür.

Hartmut hat nach über 2 Jahren den Nadir erreicht. Während dieser Zeit fanden Nekrose und Apoptose in der Prostata statt, die entzündliche Prozesse zur Folge hatten. Das Gewebe regeneriert sich danach einige Jahre. Daher kann nach RPE oder anderem Nerventrauma die Potenz nach 2 Jahren noch erstarken. Andere Narben heilen bis zu 20 Jahre lang.

Das ist in diesem Fall alles rein akademisch - denn keiner dieser Effekte würde eine solche Verdoppelungszeit zeigen.

----------


## Georg_

> Es ist auch keineswegs klar, dass es sich um ein Rezdiv in dem Bereich, der bereits bestrahlt wurde, handelt.


Ich denke eher, dass es außerhalb dieses Bereichs liegt. Beeinflusst hat mich da diese kürzlich erschienene Studie: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32451312/
Danach liegen nur etwa 31% der häufig mit einem PSMA PET/CT gefundenen Metastasen im üblicherweise als "Lymphabflusswege" bestrahlten Bereich.

In diesem Bild sind die im Rahmen der Studie gefundenen Lymphknotenmetastasen dargestellt, der rote Rahmen ist der für eine Bestrahlung von den Fachgesellschaften empfohlene Bereich:

----------


## Kanarenfan

Vielen Dank, in 4 Wochen wird sich zeigen ob der Psa weiter steigt. Sollte das der Fall sein, werde ich aber erstmal noch nicht in Hektik verfallen, sondern erstmal abwarten wo die Reise hingeht. Sollte der Anstieg sich beschleunigen muss man natürlich reagieren, aber irgendwie habe ich immer noch die Hoffnung dass er auf einem niedrigen Niveau stagniert oder vielleicht sogar wieder sinkt.

Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

Du machst ja alle drei Monate einen PSA Test und hattest zuletzt eine Verdopplungszeit von vier Monaten. Wenn das so bleibt, wird der nächste PSA Wert 0,63 sein.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, schau mal bei mir in myprostate.eu nach. Mein URO hat mir schon bei geringerem Anstieg des PSA eine Hormonentzugstherapie verpasst. Drei Spritzen und mein PSA Wert hat wieder gepasst. Die Therapie wurde wieder abgesetzt und der Wert stimmt immer noch. Vielleicht ist es Zufall oder ist kommt davon, weil der URO nicht lange gewartet hat?

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Michi, bei mir steigt der Wert ja trotz Spritze und Testosteron im Kastrationsbereich. Bei mir wurde die Hormontherapie nicht zwischendurch abgesetzt.

Hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Ich denke mal Michi ist schon ein Glücksfall. 
Er ist wahrscheinlich genau zum richtigen Moment behandelt worden. Was hier bei Vielen USER leider nicht geschah. 
Aber gönnen wir es ihm. Er kann auch für viele Neue hier Hoffnung erzeugen.
Gruss
Urs

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo,
ich war nun nach ca. 6 Wochen wieder beim Psa-Test und es hat Entwarnung gegeben. Der Psa ist mit 0,02 kaum weiter gestiegen, so dass ich jetzt meinem nächsten Termin Mitte August recht gelassen entgegensehe und sogar die Hoffnung hege dass er wieder sinken könnte. Vielleicht war es doch nur ein verspäteter Psa Bounce. Die eine oder andere Antwort hier mit der Aussage es könne sich bei meiner Verdopplungszeit ja nur um Metastasen handeln, haben mir schon ein wenig zu schaffen gemacht, ich weiß ja dass ich mit meinem Gleason 8 und T3a ja durchaus damit rechnen muss. Aber jetzt lehne ich mich erstmal entspannt zurück.
Gruß

Hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Hartmut

Zu Deiner Entspannung kannst Du meine Daten (Die müssten Dir bekannt vorkommen) ansehen: https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=info

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Kanarenfan

So, habe jetzt meinen neuen Psa Wert bekommen, ist von 0,39 innerhalb 6 Wochen auf 0,73 angestiegen Testosteron ist weiterhin kleiner 0,2 nmol/L. Ok da scheint sich jetzt doch so etwas wie eine Resistenz abzuzeichnen. Mal abwarten ob mein Urologe sich meldet, ansonsten könnte es bis zum nächsten Termin im November schon auf 2 zugehen. Also so langsam muss ich mich wohl mit dem Thema Rezidiv befassen, oder kann das auch nach über 3 Jahren noch ein PSA Bounce sein ? Jetzt bin ich doch ein wenig nervös geworden, im Dezember noch bei 0,11 und jetzt fast das 7benfache da springt das Kopfkino wieder an. Eine Frage, wenn Testo weiter weit im Kastrationsbereich liegt und Psa ansteigt, ist das dann ein Zeichen dass die Spritze nicht mehr wirkt ? Ich habe gelesen, dass eine Hormonresistenz so nach 3 Jahren beginnen kann.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ich bin nur etwas irritiert, weil mein Urologe jetzt seit meine Psa Werte ansteigen auch jedes mal beim DRU von einer großen Prostata spricht und meinte eigentlich müsste sie ja kleiner werden. Vor meiner Bestrahlung war sie ja nur 30ml und hätte normalerweise schrumpfen müssen, dann sollte er keine vergrößerte Prostata ertasten können. Ich glaube beim nächsten Termin frage ich ihn mal ob der Psa Anstieg auch daher kommen könnte, oder evtl. von einem Psa Bounce dann könnte ich mir ja ein PSMA PET CT sparen.

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

normalerweise macht man einen Termin beim Urologen nachdem der PSA Wert vorliegt. Ich würde einfach jetzt noch einen kurzfristigen Termin vereinbaren um Deine Fragen zu besprechen. Von einem Bounce nach drei Jahren habe ich noch nicht gehört. Letztlich würde man jetzt wohl Zytiga ergänzen. Damit würde ich aber noch warten, das kannst Du auch später noch einsetzen.

Georg

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
 was meinst du wegen meiner anscheinend plötzlich größer werdenden(wachsenden) Prostata ? Könnte das auch Auslöser für das plötzlich steigende Psa sein ? ich denke ich werde in den kommenden Tagen angerufen werden, mein Urologe sagt immer beim Termin wenn etwas mit den Werten nicht ok ist melden sie sich bei mir, falls ich nichts höre ist alles ok.

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Meiner Meinung nach bestimmt man die Prostatagröße mit Ultraschall und nicht mit DRU. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine bestrahlte Prostata deutlich größer wird. Ich möchte auch keine Vermutungen anstellen. Geh zum Arzt  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
wenn der Arzt meinen Psa-Wert sieht wird er sich melden, das war bis jetzt immer so. Ich bin halt nur gerne auf ein Arztgespräch vorbereitet und versuche halt ein wenig zu analysieren, was und ob sich bei mir etwas verändert hat seit mein Psa ansteigt. Ok, von 0,11 auf 0,22 in 3 Monaten ist zwar eine Verdoppelung aber 0,11 ist ja so gut wie nichts. Dann nochmal auf 0,37 das ist eine Vz von 4 Monaten aber mit 0,15 auch nicht sehr viel und dann der Test nach 6 Wochen mit einer Erhöhung von 0,02 war zu vernachlässigen. Jetzt die Erhöhung auf 0,73 mit einer Vz von 1,5 Monaten ist natürlich schon eine andere Hausnummer und daher versuche ich natürlich Ursachen für Psa Erhöhungen auszuloten welche nicht gleich in Richtung Metastasen gehen. Ich weiß, dass ich das alles mit meinem Urologen besprechen muss aber du weißt ja wie schnell das Kopfkino zu arbeiten anfängt und wenn ich die eine oder andere Erklärung für einen Psa Anstieg fände welcher nicht auf Metastasen zurückzuführen ist, dann könnte ich etwas gelassener zu einem Arztgespräch gehen.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> Ok, von 0,11 auf 0,22 in 3 Monaten ist zwar eine Verdoppelung


das PSA ist am steigen,Verdoppelung ca alle drei Monate. das Testosteron ist unter 0,2 ng/ml ?
dazu : weiter messen alle drei Monate ,kannst Du dir ausrechnen wann Du bei PSA 3 oder 4 ng/ml bist.
dann mal ein PSMA PET CT machen,vieleicht sieht man was ? vieleicht besteht die Möglichkeit noch mal zu bestrahlen.
jetzt schon mit Zytiga anfangen würde ich nicht.

mal schauen was der Urologe meint,oder auch andere hier aus dem Forum.

lg
Adam

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ich denke ich werde auf jeden Fall erstmal warten bis ich 2 über dem Nadir liege. Wenn die Verdopplungszeit so bleibt wird das im Februar erreicht sein. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall nicht vorzeitig zu einem Psma Pet Ct drängen lassen und auch nicht zu Zytiga.

----------


## Kanarenfan

So, am Donnerstag Abend haben sie mich jetzt zum Urologen zwecks Besprechung geladen. Ich muss sagen, Georg lag wohl recht mit seinen Aussagen dass es sich entweder um ein Rezidiv, oder um Metastasen handeln könnte. Meine Hoffnung, dass eine wachsende Prostata für dieses mehr an Psa verantwortlich ist haben mir die netten Ärzte von DKFZ in Heidelberg zunichte gemacht. Und der Psa Bounce kann es laut DKFZ auch nicht sein, da es sich zwar um ein Phänomen bei Bestrahlung handelt, aber nicht wenn Hormontherapie im Spiel ist. Also bleibt für mich nicht mehr viel übrig. Im Prinzip nur das mein PCA jetzt Hormontaub geworden ist, oder aber doch schon vor meiner Erstbehandlung gestreut hatte und das jetzt zum tragen kommt. Am Donnerstag wird mein Urologe hoffentlich etwas dazu sagen können und wie es dann weitergeht.

----------


## Kanarenfan

So, hatte heute das Arztgespräch. Mein Urologe ist ganz und gar nicht begeistert von meinem Psa Wert, er will dass ich so schnell als möglich ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lasse. Er hat aber auch gleich gesagt dass die wenigsten gesetzlichen Krankenkassen das bezahlen werden. Er will aber mit der Bildgebung nicht warten bis mein Psa auf über 1.0 oder über 2,0 ansteigt, er meinte dann können man zwar die Standard Bildgebungen machen, allerdings könnte dann aber auch schon Metastasen im Spiel sein. Ich fühle mich grad sei ein wenig wie zwischen zwei Stühlen und weiß nicht so recht was ich jetzt tun soll. Ich habe ja hier schon sehr oft gelesen das die PSMA-PET-CT`s bei den meisten von ihren Kassen abgelehnt wurden, ich weiß auch nicht wie und in welcher Reihenfolge ich jetzt vorgehen soll. Soll ich erstmal bei meiner Krankenkasse anfragen, oder wenn die Chancen auf Übernahme eh nicht so gut stehen  gleich als Selbstzahler einen Termin machen. Oder aber einfach noch einmal 12 Wochen warten auf den nächsten Psa-Wert, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich die Nerven behalte und es so lange aushalte. Für Tipps wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke eine gute Diagnostik ist immer sinnvoll. Sprich erstmal mit der Krankenkasse, in einer Rezidiv-Situation empfiehlt die Leitlinie ein PSMA PET/CT und dann könnte die Krankenkasse die Kosten übernehmen. Wenn die Krankenkasse ablehnt, kannst Du immer noch als Selbstzahler die Untersuchung machen lassen.

----------


## peruzzi

Ich würde aufgrund der Gesundheit das PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und notfalls eben selbst bezahlen. Wie oft hat man in seinem Leben Geld für unnötige Dinge ausgegeben. Hier kann dir die Bildgebung vielleicht bessere Optionen für die Weiterbehandlung bringen und das ist das Geld allemal wert. Natürlich ist es ärgerlich dass die KK sich oftmals weigern die Kosten zu übernehmen, aber sei es drum. Das unser Gesundheitssystem ungerecht ist weiß man seit es private und gesetzliche KK gibt.

----------


## Michi1

In der heutigen Zeit mit verstärkter Kurzarbeit ist das Geld, das so eine Untersuchung kostet für viel überhaupt nicht zu stemmen, das sollte auch einmal gesagt werden. Es geht viel Geld schon allein für Mieten drauf.

----------


## ursus47

Also da muss ich Michi recht geben. Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen wegen meiner Krankheit soll nicht das ganze Geld drauf gehen wenn ich dadurch ein paar Monate länger lebe und meine Frau dann in finanzielle Nöte kommen könnte.
Aber ich denke das ist immer eine Frage der persönlichen finanziellen Situation.
Urs

----------


## hartmuth

Nicht jeder kann sich einen Krebs leisten...  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## ursus47

Du sagst es

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo zusammen, ich war nun zum Arztgespräch und mein Urologe will dass ich so schnell wie möglich ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lasse. Er meint wenn wir noch warten bis der Psa über 1 oder sogar über 2 gestiegen ist, könnten wir zwar auf konventionelle verfahren zurückgreifen aber seiner Meinung nach könnte dann auch schon Metastasen im Spiel sein. Ich bin jetzt etwas verunsichert weil er einen solche Druck macht, ok ich hatte jetzt eine Verdopplungszeit von 47 Tagen darüber war ich auch erschrocken und wenn das so weitergehen würde wäre ich bis Weihnachten bei einem Psa von über 5 angelangt sein. Ich dachte nach einer Bestrahlung spricht man von einem Rezidiv wenn der Psa 2mal in Folge 2,0 über Nadir liegt,ok ich habe auch noch Hormonbehandlung dazu und darüber findet man im Internet leider nichts. Mein Urologe hat mir gesagt bei einer Op spricht man von einem Rezidiv bei einem Psa von 0,2 das kann man ja auch überall nachlesen, und in meinem Fall bei Bestrahlung mit Hormonbehandlung wenn der Psa über 0,4 ansteigt.  Ich werde mich jetzt erst mit meiner Krankenkasse in Verbindung setzen und sehen was die mir wegen einer Kostenübernahme bei einem PSMA-PET-CT sagen, gleichzeitig werde ich meinen Nachsorgetermin beim Radiologen ausmachen und sehen was der zu der ganzen Lage zu sagen hat. Ich habe auch einen guten Arbeitskollegen der mit einem Urologen befreundet ist und der besorgt mir jetzt einen Gesprächstermin bei diesem für eine Zweitmeinung. Ich denke mehr kann ich im Moment nicht tun, ich hatte jetzt echt 3 Jahre Ruhe und jetzt geht der Stress wieder von vorne los.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Ich bin privat versichert und habe eine ganze Reihe PSMA PET/CTs hinter mir. Mich interessiert wo etwas wächst und ob ich dies mit Bestrahlung noch beseitigen kann. Von daher kann ich Deine Bedenken was diese Untersuchung angeht nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Auch wenn Dein Arbeitskollege mit dem Urologen befreundet ist, so sagt dies nichts über dessen Kenntnisse aus. Eine Zweitmeinung sollte man sich bei einer Uniklinik oder einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum holen.

----------


## Michi1

Georg, ich habe gerade dein Profil angeschaut. Es endet 2016, heißt das seit dem hast du nichts mehr machen brauchen. Keine Hormonbehandlung und auch keine Tabletten

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
ich habe keine Bedenken gegen diese Untersuchung. Ich habe lediglich bedenken was den Zeitpunkt und die Psa-Höhe angeht. Ich glaube du hast es mal geschrieben dass man mehr bzw. eher etwas sehen wird wenn der Psa über 1 liegt und ich glaube du warst es auch der mir geraten hat noch etwas mit der Untersuchung zu warten. Ich werde diese Untersuchung auf jeden Fall machen lassen auch wenn ich diese selbst bezahlen muss, das kann ich schon stemmen, allerdings sollte jetzt bei Psa 0,73 nichts zu sehen sein, und ich bräuchte bei höherem Psa ein erneutes PSMA-Pet-CT, dann kann ich mir das nicht mehr leisten. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich nicht sofort zugesagt habe diese Untersuchung zu machen.
Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Ja, es ist besser bis über 1,0 zu warten, allerdings hatte ich dabei nicht an Deine ADT gedacht. Bei einem PSA von 0,73 während einer ADT wird man wohl schon etwas sehen. Aber bis Du das PSMA PET/CT organisiert hast, wird der PSA Wert wohl über 1,0 ng/ml liegen.

Ich glaube, Du hast gute Chancen, dass die Krankenkasse es bezahlt, auch wenn der Arzt anderer Meinung ist. Die Krankenkasse schickt Dir vielleicht auf Deine Anfrage einen Fragebogen, den der Arzt ausfüllen soll. Ich würde in dem Telefonat nichts von der ADT erwähnen. Dies sollte auch bei einem Rezidiv nach einer Bestrahlung kein Ausschlusskriterium sein. Aber wer weiß, wie beschlagen der Mitarbeiter der Versicherung ist.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg, ich werde mich umgehend darum kümmern und mit der Kasse telefonieren. In meiner Nähe gibt es ein Prostatakrebszentrum welches ein PSMA-PET-CT machen kann, allerdings habe ich jetzt gelesen, dass es da verschiedene Ausführungen gibt. Es gibt ein _68Ga-PSMA-PET/CT und  in Heilbronn PET-CT mit 18F PSMA, jetzt weiß ich nicht was da dann richtig ist. Wie finde ich dann die richtige Klinik für besagtes PSMA-PET-CT ?
Ich möchte halt alles richtig machen.
Gruß, Hartmut_

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es gibt ein _68Ga-PSMA-PET/CT und  in Heilbronn PET-CT mit 18F PSMA, jetzt weiß ich nicht was da dann richtig ist. Wie finde ich dann die richtige Klinik für besagtes PSMA-PET-CT ?_


hallo hartmut,

die richtige klinik, und das richtige PET-CT findet dein arzt, der dir auch die überweisung ausstellt.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Es macht hinsicht des Ergebnisses keinen Unterschied ob 68Ga oder F-18. Das 68Ga kann die Klinik in kleinen Mengen selbst herstellen, das F-18 erfordert ein teures Zyklotron und kann dann in größeren Mengen hergestellt werden.

Das Prostatakrebszentrum wird Dir sicher auch gern unter die Arme greifen bei der Diskussion mit der Krankenkasse. Die wollen das PET/CT ja gerne machen.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,  ich möchte noch einen Psa Test machen lassen, aber dieses mal bei meinem Hausarzt.  Welchen zeitlichen Abstand sollte ich einhalten und wieviel kann der abweichen bei einem anderen Labor?

----------


## Georg_

Nach meiner Erfahrung weichen die Werte von Krankenhäusern und externen Laboren wenig voneinander ab, ich denke etwa 0,1 ng/ml. Zulässig wären größere Abweichungen, aber in der Praxis treten diese wohl nicht auf. Mein Urologe hatte allerdings ein eigenes Labor, da waren die Werte 0,3 ng/ml höher als im Krankenhaus. Außerdem kam es zu Fehlmessungen.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg, danke für die Info. Was meinst du wie lange ich warten sollte bis zum nächsten Test, 3, 4 oder 6 Wochen. Falls die Verdoppelungszeit so bliebe, hätte ich dann wohl einen PSA von 1,4 aber ich hoffe ja immer noch ein wenig auf eine andere Ursache als ein Rezidiv und dass der PSA nicht mehr weiter ansteigt und vielleicht sogar wieder etwas fällt. Ich habe jetzt auch schon einen Nachsorgetermin bei meinem Radiologen für nächste  Woche und ich bin mit Krankenkasse in Kontakt wegen einer Kostenübernahme und werde da heute morgen auch noch etwas mehr erfahren.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Normalerweise bekomme ich meine Termine alle 3 Monate beim URO. Ob die Kasse mehrere PSA Teste bezahlen wird? Ich kann mir vorstellen höchstens, wenn sie der URO anordnet und macht.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Michi, den Test zahle ich natürlich selbst. Wenn schon für ein PSMA-PET-CT 1300- 2000 Euro an Eigenleistung im Raum stehen, dann kommt es auf die 30 Euro für nen PSA-Test auch nicht mehr an.

----------


## RalfDm

Hartmut,

wenn Du aus Deinen PSA-Werten Verdoppelungszeiten errechnen willst, ist es unsinnig, das auf der Basis der Ergebnisse von unterschiedlichen Labors zu tun. Solchen PSAVZ-Werten kannst Du nicht vertrauen.

Ralf

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Ralf,
vielen Dank für deine Info. Ich weiß halt jetzt nicht ob ich noch bis zu meinem Termin im Oktober warten kann, bis der nächste reguläre Psa-Test ansteht. Wenn meine VZ so bleiben sollte, dann hätte vorsichtig gerechnet bis dahin einen Wert von 2-2,5 dann reißt mir mein Urologe den Kopf runter. Daher wollte ich jetzt gerne im Abstand von 4 Wochen zum letzten Psa Test einen zusätzlichen privat bei meinem Hausarzt machen lassen um zu sehen ob dieser weiter steigt, stagniert, oder sogar wieder fällt. Georg meinte ja dass es wohl nicht mehr als 0,1 daneben liegen wird, das wäre für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Es geht mir dabei nicht um eine verlässliche VZ zu errechnen. Was sagt denn meine letzte VZ von 47 Tagen aus ?

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Niko52

> Hallo Michi, den Test zahle ich natürlich selbst. Wenn


Musst du nicht. Einmal/Quartal dürfte es beim Allgemeinmediziner kein Problem sein.

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

wie oft Du den PSA Wert bestimmst, hängt von der Verdopplungszeit ab. Wenn Du 47 Tage hast, kannst Du alle vier Wochen messen. In Deiner momentanen Situation würde ich sowieso alle vier Wochen messen.

Georg

----------


## buschreiter

Ich habe es immer mit einem leider nicht mehr unter uns weilenden Foristen gehalten und nach halber Verdopplungszeit gemessen (ab und an auch früher, war aber nicht nötig) Immer im gleichen Labor. Das hat mir einen guten Überblick verschafft.

----------


## tritus59

Dieser Regel kann man voll und ganz zustimmen. PSA Messung nach geschätzter halber Verdopplungszeit. Immer im gleichen Labor bestimmen lassen, ist sehr wichtig, wenn man den Verlauf beobachten will, oder gar eine verlässliche Verdoppelungszeit anhand zwei Werten bestimmen will, was eigentlich ohnehin unmöglich ist.

Ich rechne immer mit plus/minus 10% innerhalb des gleichen Labors als durchaus wahrscheinliche Abweichung des PSA Wertes der gleichen Probe. Labor-zu-Labor Abweichungen können 20% sein, besonders bei tiefen Werten unter 1.0 ng/mL.

Heinrich

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ok, heute mit der Krankenkasse telefoniert aber da ist gar nix bei rausgekommen. Ich brauche erstmal einen Kostenvoranschlag für besagtes PSMA-PET-CT und und ein Schreiben vom Arzt dazu warum dies seiner Meinung nach notwendig wäre. Also brauche ich jetzt wohl erstmal eine Klinik wo ich das PET machen lassen kann. Machen die einfach so einen Kostenvoranschlag, wenn ich da anrufe ? Ich fühle mich gerade wieder mal etwas alleine gelassen von meinen Ärzten, um alles muss ich mich selber kümmern. Und wenn ich jetzt den ganzen Aufwand betreibe mit Kostenvoranschlag kommt hinterher die Ablehnung und ich muss das ganze sowieso selbst bezahlen.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> April 2017 Psa 1,05 2.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> Juni 2017 Psa 0,95 3.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> Sept. 2017 Psa 0,55 4.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> Dez. 2017 Psa 0,37 5.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> März 2018 Psa 0,34 6.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> Mai 2018 Psa 0,26 7.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> Juli 2018 Psa 0,29 8.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> Okt. 2018 Psa 0,22 9.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> Jan. 2019 Psa 0,23 10.Spritze Pamorelin LA 11,25 mg
> ...


hatte auch das Problem mit der Krankenkasse,
ein PSMA PET CT wurde bezahlt,die zwei andern nicht.
ein Arzt von dem Krankenhaus muss bestätigen daß eine Notwendigkeit besteht das PET zu machen.
wenn sich dann eine Therpeutische Maßnahme daraus ergibt,wird die Krankenkasse das bezahlen.
ich würde das aber bei Deinem kleinen PSA erst später machen lassen.
der Arzt vom Krankenhaus wird es Dir sagen ab wann es sinnvoll ist.
kümmern muß Du dich halt selbst.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass Dein Arzt wohl einen Kostenübernahmeantrag bei der Krankenkasse machen muss. Das würde ich erstmal in Gang setzen. Den Kostenvoranschlag bekommst Du bei dem Prostatakrebszentrum in Deiner Nähe von dem Du schon geschrieben hattest.

Georg

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
die Dame von der Krankenkasse hat gesagt sie brauchen zuerst einen Kostenvoranschlag, erst wenn dieser vorliegt würde über die Kostenübernahme entschieden werden. Also müsste mein Urologe mich wohl erstmal an das PK-Zentrum in Heilbronn überweisen und die entscheiden dann ob bei mir das PSMA-PET-CT notwendig ist ? Und erst dann bekomme ich wohl auch einen Kostenvoranschlag zusammen mit der Begründung warum dieses CT gemacht werden sollte ? Krank zu sein ist echt ganz schön kompliziert.

----------


## ursus47

Ja kompliziert, aber nur durch die Zweiklassenmedizin.
Privat versichert und alles läuft.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch Kassenpatient.
Schönen Tag
LG Urs

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

Dein Urologe hat doch das PSMA PET/CT für notwendig erachtet. Dann soll er doch den Kostenübernahmeantrag schreiben und Ihr sendet ihn an die Krankenkasse. Gleichzeitig rufst Du beim Prostatazentrum an und fragst nach dem Preis. Dafür braucht man ja keine Überweisung. Den Preis nennst Du Deinem Urologen und dieser kann den Preis in seinem Antrag erwähnen.

So würde ich es jedenfalls machen.

Georg

P.S. ich bin Privatpatient aber die Kasse verlangt auch von mir eine Begründung des Arztes für diese Untersuchung. Nur den Preis muss ich nicht erfragen, die Kasse erstattet ihre Sätze und ich muss die (kleine) Differenz dann selbst bezahlen.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ich habe ja am Dienstag jetzt meinen Nachsorgetermin beim Strahlenarzt. Und den werde ich jetzt auch mit dem gestiegenen Psa konfrontieren. Und da ich ja im Prostatakrebszentrum bin, werde ich ihn auch gleich zum Thema PSMA-PET-CT befragen, er ist für mich genauso Ansprechpartner wie mein Urologe. Ich hoffe aber immer noch ein wenig auf einen PSA-Bounce, ich hab in einem Artikel gelesen man kann das bis zu 5 Jahre nach Bestrahlung bekommen und er könne 6 bis 16Monate dauern.

----------


## Kanarenfan

So, gestern war mein Nachsorgetermin beim Strahlendoc. Auf meine Frage ob die Psa-Erhöhung von einem Bounce herrühren könne, meinte er dass das eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Auch er meinte ich solle zeitnah ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen, abwarten wäre in meinem Fall keine Option, bei meiner Verdopplungszeit wäre da wohl eher etwas am wachsen. Er meinte in Heidelberg wäre ein PSMA-PET-CT für 1200 Euro zu bekommen. Ich werde jetzt mal bei ein paar Kliniken anrufen und nach dem Preis fragen, dann werde ich meinen Urologen beauftragen, dass er das ganze in die Wege leitet. Ich hoffe man kann feststellen woher diese PSA-Erhöhung stammt.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Wen man nach dem Preis geht wird man eventuell nicht das volle Programm bekommen. Die aktuelle europäische Leitlinie für PSMA PET/CT ( EANM_SNMMI_Procedure-guideline-Ga-PSMA.pdf ) empfiehlt einen zusätzlichen "Late Scan" nach ca. 3 h nur für unklare Befunde beim ersten Scan, allerdings findet der "Late Scan" nach dieser Studie auch noch Stellen, die der erste Scan nicht gesehen hat, und die Aussage für die erstgefundenen Stellen ist im 2. Scan häufig  deutlicher: http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/58/5/750.short
Wobei statt 3h auch schon 2h eine Verbesserung bringen (und die Zeit auch je nach individueller Aufnahme und Ausfluß des Markers durch den Arzt angepaßt werden wird).

Bei PSA 0,73 wird man sicher etwas sehen, auch wenn die ADT schon länger läuft und mit einer eeduzierten PSMA-.Expression zu rechnen ist.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,




> in Heidelberg wäre ein PSMA-PET-CT für 1200 Euro zu bekommen.


Kosten bei mir incl. CD-1248,35, -in Heidelberg
die Flasche Wasser die man vorher trinken muß war im Preis mit drinn.
Die LKK hat es nicht bezahlt,also Selbstzahler.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Kanarenfan

Mein Radiologe hatte mir einen heißen Tipp gegeben, wie ich an ein kostenloses PSMA-PET-CT käme. Tübingen war sein heißer Tipp, die würden eine Registerstudie machen und bräuchten dafür jede Menge Patienten, leider entpuppte sich dieser Tipp als Flopp, die Studie ist abgelaufen und beim Telefonat habe leider eine super nette Dame erwischt die keine Zeit hatte, oder haben wollte und keine Lust hatte auf meine Fragen einzugehen. Sie war echt kurz angebunden, ich solle mir ein Formular herunterladen und zusammen mit meinem Urologen ausfüllen, auf meine Frage welche Kosten auf mich zukommen könnten meinte sie nur , das sehen wir dann. Ich hätte vielleicht morgens anrufen sollen, die Dame wollte wohl Feierabend machen. Ich denke mal Tübingen ist für mich schonmal raus. Ich werde wohl nächste Woche mal morgens mein Glück in Heidelberg versuchen, mal sehen ob man dort auch so unfreundlich ist. Ich dachte nicht dass krank sein so kompliziert sein kann, angefangen mit der Sachbearbeiterin meiner Krankenkasse und endet damit, dass meine jetzigen Ärzte mich mit meinen Problemen alleine lassen. Mich kotzt gerade alles ein wenig an.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich kann zwar zur Leistungsfähigkeit von Tübingen bezüglich PET/CT keine Erfahrungen beitragen, aber der Ansatz dort ist korrekt. Ein Handwerker schaut sich die Situation auch erst an, bevor er ein Angebot macht. Und jede Steckdose und jeder Rohrwinkel zusätzlich wird nachher berechnet. Manchmal handelt man Pauschalpreise aus, worunter die Qualität der Arbeit leiden kann. In der Medizin gibt es generell feste Preise für jedes Detail einer Maßnahme (die Gebührenordnung ist verpflichtend, wie beim Schornsteinfeger), nur beim "Faktor" und bei Zuordnung zu den "Ziffern" kann variiert werden (GKV funktioniert etwas anders). Dadurch ergeben sich Preisunterschiede für die scheinbar gleiche Leistung, die manchmal auf unterschiedlicher Anwendung der Gebührenordnung (meistens zwecks Profitmaximierung) und sonst auf Abweichungen in der Leistung beruhen. Ich erwähnte schon den 2. Scan. Ferner kann das CT mehrfach und auch eventuell mit Kontrastmittel durchgeführt werden. Und anderes mehr. Man kann keinen Ferrari erwarten, wenn man nur das Geld für einen Kleinwagen ausgeben will. Allerdings wird der Ferrarikäufer erwarten, bzw. ist gut beraten, darauf zu achten, dass er auch die entsprechende Leistung bekommt. Beim PET/CT heißt das, sich über die Geräte und den Ablauf zu informieren, und wieviele Untersuchungen im Jahr gemacht werden (bei Prostata); machen die vielleicht ein low dose CT (spart Strahlung, und reicht häufig aus, außer die Indikation vorher verlangt anderes).

Als ich damals ein PSMA PET/CT machen ließ, habe ich Würzburg ins Auge gefaßt - die machten sehr viele pro Jahr. Bin dann aus Entfernungsgründen woanders hin gegangen.

----------


## Georg_

Martin, für Selbstzahler machen manche Kliniken Sonderpreise beim PSMA PET/CT. Habe ich selbst schon mal "aus Versehen" bekommen. Das sind dann ca. 1.200 Euro wie in diesem Thread schon mal erwähnt wurde. Die Klinik möchte diesen Preis aber nicht machen, wenn die Rechnung dann doch bei der Krankenkasse eingereicht wird.

Ich bin aber grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass die Kasse von Hartmut nach entsprechendem Antrag durch den behandelnden Arzt die Kosten übernehmen müsste. Auch ohne vorherigen Kostenvoranschlag.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo, mich beschäftigt im Moment noch eine Frage. Ich hatte ja fast ein Jahr lang einen Psa von 0,1 und dann ging es innerhalb 8 Monate bis auf 0.73. Dass mein Urologe und auch mein Strahlenarzt von einem Rezidiv ausgehen müssen, kann ich gut verstehen und ich bin auch bereit ein Psma-Pet -Ct machen zu lassen. Nach langem überlegen macht mich aber etwas stutzig, zeitgleich mit der beginnenden Psa-Erhöhung sagte mein Urologe dass er beim Abtasten eine große Prostata festgestellt hat. Das hat er bei den Untersuchungen zuvor nie gesagt, und bei meiner Diagnose wurde meine Prostata mit 30ml angegeben und laut Urologe werde sie sich durch die Bestrahlung noch verkleinern.  Was mir nicht aus dem Kopf geht, wenn ich zeitgleich mit der Psa-Erhöhung eine Prostatavergrößerung habe und eine vergrößerte Prostata ja auch den Psa steigen lässt. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit beim Psa-Test festzustellen ob der Psa von Krebszellen oder einer vergrößerten Prostata stammt. Mein Urologe hat wohl gar nicht erst darüber nachgedacht. 






> Ich denke ich werde auf jeden Fall erstmal warten bis ich 2 über dem Nadir liege. Wenn die Verdopplungszeit so bleibt wird das im Februar erreicht sein. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall nicht vorzeitig zu einem Psma Pet Ct drängen lassen und auch nicht zu Zytiga.

----------


## RalfDm

> Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit beim Psa-Test festzustellen ob der Psa von Krebszellen oder einer vergrößerten Prostata stammt.


Manche amerikanischen Prostatakrebs-Onkologen (Dres. Leibowitz, Tucker, Strum, Myers) verwenden die Faustformel 

PV [ml] x 0,066 x = PSAgut

um den Anteil des von gutartigem Prostatagewebe erzeugten PSA zu ermitteln. Eine Quelle hierfür konnte ich nicht ermitteln, die Formel muss vaus den 1990er Jahren stammen. Deutschen Urologen ist sie nicht bekannt.

Ralf

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ok, aber man kann nirgends nachlesen wie sich das alles in Verbindung mit einer Hormonbehandlung verhält. Das ist wohl auch das Problem das mein Urologe hat, wäre das alles nach absetzen meiner Hormontherapie passiert dann wäre alles klar. Aber so weiß leider niemand so richtig was Sache ist.

----------


## tritus59

Die Formel während einer funktionierenden Hormonbehandlung bei hormonsensitiven Zellen lautet:

PV [ml] x 0.0 x = PSAgut
PV [ml] x 0.0 x = PSAbös
Auch gesunde Prostatazellen brauchen Testosteron, um den Stoffwechsel aufrechtzuerhalten und damit PSA zu produzieren.
Es ist bei Dir davon auszugehen, dass schon ein grösserer Teil der Zellen nicht mehr auf die Hormontherapie anspricht.
Dass dies die gesunden Prostatazellen sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Krebszellen vermögen sich in der Regel schneller anzupassen.

Aber hoffen kann man natürlich schon noch, dann müsste allerdings der Anstieg des PSA Werts bald zum Stillstand kommen.

Heinrich

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Heinrich,
was willst du mir den beiden Formeln für gutes und böses PSA sagen ? Es kommt ja jedes mal 0 bei raus. Also ich hab mal nachgeschaut wie es am Anfang meiner Prostatakrebshistorie war. Damals habe ich beim ersten PSA-Wert von meinem Urologen sowohl freies als auch gebundenes PSA bekommen und ich hatte nur 6% freies PSA, das sprach damals für Krebs. Vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Uro überreden beim nächsten PSA-Test das freie PSA auch bestimmen zu lassen und vielleicht kommt ja dann ein Wert von 30% oder mehr bei raus. Ich will einfach nur meine vergrößerte Prostata abgeklärt haben und mit einbeziehen in den Kreislauf und mich nicht unnötig auf Rezidiv Panik einlassen, wenn es ja evtl. doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit für den steigenden PSA gibt.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## MartinWK

Bei diesem Vorgehen kannst du dich auf diese Studie stützen: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...90429598001198
30% und mehr wären ein relativ sicherer Indikator. Allerdings: kein Teilnehmer der Studie erhielt Pamorelin. Und wie die Schwankungsbreiten in der Studie zeigen, ist fPSA nach RT ein noch schlechterer Indikator als vorher. In jedem Fall macht die fPSA-Bestimmung erst einige Zeit nach Absetzen des Pamorelins Sinn.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Ok, ich sehe schon, ich hätte vor einem Jahr bei Psa 0,1 darauf drängen sollen die Spritze abzusetzen, dann wäre es jetzt sicher einfacher den Auslöser für meine Psa-Erhöhung zu finden.

----------


## Georg_

Dass die Prostata wirklich vergrößert ist, glaube ich nicht. Das kann man nicht mit einer Tastuntersuchung (DRU) feststellen. Ich hatte dazu schon mal geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...790#post128790

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
Ich muss dir da leider widersprechen. Du kannst im Internet nachlesen was alles bei der DRU festgestellt werde kann. Unter anderem die Größe, Form,  Abgrenzbarkeit und ich kann das meinem Urologen nicht absprechen. Wenn er sagt meine Prostata ist vergrößert und schlecht abgrenzbar, dann muss ich das als gegeben hinnehmen, er muss ja wissen was er tut..Und er hat es erst die beiden letzten Male gesagt, vorher war die Prostata immer I.O..Und komischerweise geht seit die Prostata (angeblich)wächst der PSA nach oben.Ich habe heute den PSA beim Hausarzt prüfen lassen, ist aber anderes Labor und er lag bei 0,87. Ich kann aber nicht einschätzen wie sich das jetzt  mit den 0,73 von 4 Wochen beim Urologen vergleichen lässt.
Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Hartmut,

Ich kann ja sehr gut verstehen, dass Du noch nach anderen Gründen für den PSA Anstieg suchst als ein Rezidivs des PCa. Mit den beiden oben von mir etwas salopp geschriebenen Formeln, wollte ich eigentlich genau das mitteilen, dass das gesunde Prostatavolumen nicht im geringsten eine Rolle für den PSA Wert unter Hormontherapie spielt. Der PSA Wert ist dann immer unter der Nachweisgrenze solange die Zellen nicht hormonresistent sind (es gibt alte Studien von Dr. Bob Leibowitz  mit der Dreifachhormonblockade, dort haben erst alle Patienten einen PSA Wert von < 0.1 ng/mL mit der Zeit erreicht, bis dann das biochemische Rezidiv kam.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich und wohl niemand sonst eine Studie mit langjährigen PSA Verlauf unter Hormontherapie bei krebsfreier Prostata kennt (einige Sexualstraftäter können meines Wissens freiwillig eine chemische Kastration verlangen). Dennoch schliesse ich eigentlich aus, dass krebsfreie Prostatazellen nach so kurzer Zeit hormonresistent werden. Je höher der Gleason Grade desto kürzer bis zur Hormonresistenz. Ich weiss auch gar nicht, ob gesunde Prostatazellen überhaupt irgendwann hormonresistent werden können.

Es wird Dir nicht gefallen, meine Schlussfolgerung. Ich denke, Du solltest die Hormontherapie weiter so fortsetzen und bei spätestens PSA 2 ng/mL ein PSMA PET machen lassen, um zu sehen was Sache ist, um ggf. lokal etwas wegzustrahlen. Die Messung des freien PSA unter Hormontherapie oder auch nach ev. Absetzen kannst Du Dir sparen. Du hast bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht.

Heinrich

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Heinrich, danke für deine Einschätzung. Ich weiß auch, dass ich mit Gleason 8 und T3a nicht die besten Voraussetzungen für ein langes rezidivfreies Überleben mitbringe. Es war nur so, dass mein Nadir von 0,1 über ei 3/4 Jahr etwas hoffen hat lassen, dass es etwas länger dauern wird, bis der Psa wieder ansteigt. Mein Strahlenarzt hat auch einen Psa-Bounce unter Hormontherapie ausgeschlossen. Ich hatte sogar die Hoffnung die Hormontherapie absetzen zu können, aber das hat sich jetzt ja wohl erledigt. Ich habe in 2 Wochen wieder ein Gespräch mit meinem Urologen und werde ihm Vorschlagen nochmals einen Psa- Test zwischendurch zu machen und wenn ich dann über 1 komme werden wir einen Termin für ein Psma-Pet- Ct machen. Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von Heidelbeeg erhalten, dass der Preis dort 1200Euro beträgt. Das ist ein akzeptabler Preis.
Gruß Hartmut
.

----------


## Kanarenfan

So, ich habe jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Ich hab mich an Georgs Ratschlag gehalten, Übermorgen geht es zum Urologen zwecks Anschreiben für die Krankenkasse. Ich versuche es obwohl das PSMA-PET-CT keine Kassenleistung ist, mehr als ablehnen können sie es nicht. Ich habe mir jetzt einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen der beläuft sich auf knapp 1300 Euro und nen Termin in 4 Wochen habe ich auch schon reserviert. Ich hoffe nur dass man auch schon etwas sehen kann, vor 5 Wochen hatte ich einen PSA von 0,73. Sollte ich vorher nochmal Psa messen lassen um zu sehen wo ich stehe, normalerweise bei gleichbleibender VZ wohl so in der Nähe von 1,0. Das Psma-Pet-Ct ist übrigens ein 18F Psma ich hoffe das ist genauso gut wie ein Ga 68 Psma. In 4 Wochen weiß ich hoffentlich was Sache ist.

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Das 18F PSMA PET/CT soll ganz leicht besser sein als ein Ga68 PSMA PET/CT. Meist wird sich aber kein Unterschied feststellen lassen.

----------


## flüstermann

hallo Hartmut alias Kanarenfan,

hatte auch vor kurzen das Problem mit der Genehmigung eines PSMA-PET/CT von der Kasse - abgelehnt, zweimal!
Zwischen zeitlich hatte ich aber Kontakt mit einer Uni-Klinik hier in der Nähe, denen ich mein Schiksal schilderte. Darauf meinte ein Arzt der Strahlenabteilung: wenn der Anstieg von PSA- dies als indiziert erscheinen läßt, führen wir diese PSMA-Pet/CT durch - und rechnen dies mit der Kasse ab (vorausgesetzt, das KH hat mit der KK einen Abrechnungsvertrag, wonach das KH "Patienten" selbst abrechnen darf).
Da ich zudem als Ersatz für evtl. Ausfälle mich melden liess, war ich bereits nach 7 Tagen dran!
Und am 10. Tag nach dieser Untersuchung kam die 2. Ablehnung der Kasse.
Nachdem ich Rücksprache mit der Uni-Klinik hielt (ne, ne machen Sie sich mal keine Sorgen, das ist in Rechnung gestellt und bereits bezahlt) meldete ich mich bei meiner KK und teilte dies meinen Sachbearbeiter mit:
großes Erstaunen, das kann doch nicht sein, er meldet sich wieder!
- er meldete sich wieder, ganz kleinlaut, das die Sache so für mich erledigt sei!

Die daraufhin durchgeführte Bestrahlung mittels Cyberknife, habe ich vorher nachgefragt, ob die einen Vertrag mit meiner KK hätten - hatten Sie, ich brauchte nur meine Karte mitbringen!
Dort erklärten sie mir auch, das Patienten nach deren Kriterien behandelt würden und nicht nach Paragraphen.

Ebenfalls wieder nach Ende der Behandlung ein Schreiben meiner KK mit Hinweis auf eine Behandlung nach deren Entscheidung!

Habe natürlich wieder Bescheid gegeben!

Und nun muss ich wieder dahin, habe enormen PSA-Anstieg, dürfte max. 3,0 haben, ist gesteigen, war am 18.8.-6,57 und am 10.09.-7,51!
Gibt ein PSMA-Pet/CT, wieder als Springer und natürlich ohne KK-Meldung!

Welche Behandlung danach kommt drauf an - Lokales Rezidiv weiterhin oder Metastasen (wobei ich an letzteres denke).

Aber hauptsächlich ich muss mich nicht auch noch mit der KK  rumschlagen.

lg
Flüstermann alias Harald

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo zusammen, heute habe ich erst einmal einen erfreulichen Anruf von meiner Krankenkasse bekommen. Meine Sachbearbeiterin hat mir mitgeteilt, dass die AOK die Kosten für meine Untersuchung komplett übernimmt. Auch wenn es keine generelle Kassenleistung ist haben Sie entschieden dass in meinem Fall die Untersuchung sinnvoll sei. Ich muss da jetzt Georg danken, der gemeint hat ich soll es einfach versuchen obwohl alle Ärzte und auch die Unikliniken gesagt haben, dass in meinem Fall ich die Untersuchungskosten selbst zu tragen hätte. . Vielleicht habe ich mit der AOK doch nicht die schlechteste Krankenkasse erwischt. Jetzt kann die Untersuchung kommen, vielleicht bekomme ich ja danach noch eine positive Nachricht dass nichts entdeckt wurde. Dann wüsste ich zwar immer noch nicht woher meine Psa-Erhöhung kommt, aber ich denke ich könnte dann trotzdem etwas entspannter auf den nächsten Wert warten.

Gruß, Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

es freut mich, dass dies geklappt hat und mein Ratschlag für Dich gut war. Ich muss aber sagen, dass es keine positive Nachricht ist, wenn man nichts findet. Man weiß dann nicht worauf der PSA Anstieg zurückzuführen ist. Dann hat man keine Möglichkeit, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. außer einer Änderung der Hormontherapie.

Georg

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Georg,
von dieser Warte habe ich das natürlich nicht betrachtet. Also wenn nichts gefunden würde bekäme ich entweder eine andere Hormontherapie, oder zusätzlich Bicalutamid oder ähnliches und wenn etwas gefunden wird sprechen wir wohl von einer oder mehreren Lymph- oder Knochenmetastasen, da weiß ich jetzt nicht was ich mir da wünschen soll.

Gruß, Hartmut

----------

